# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  ماركات واسعارها

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.


طبعاً الاسعار الي راح اتشوفوها خياليه 

انا نسخته نسخ للامانه ..بس قلت انقلها الكم لحتى تشوفوا والي بيقدر يحكي يرد ماشي ؟‍!
(لويس فيتون)
-
-
-
-
-

تصميم حديث جدا..مصنوعة من الذهب الابيض.السعر:12600

تصميم حديث جدا..مصنوعة من الذهب الاصفر...السعر:12000

تصميم رقيق وجذاب 
من الذهب الاصفر 
عليه توقيع الماركه.. السعر:9300

مصنوعه من الذهب 
مرصعه بالماسه سوليتير ..السعر:6150

قلب صغير مصنوع من الذهب منقوش من على الاحرف 
يمكن فتحه ووضع به صوره من تحب ...السعر:8700

مصنوعه من الذهب الابيض 
على شكل حرفى L و V...السعر:2800

مصنوعه من الذهب الاصفر 
ومرصعه بحجرين ثمنين لونهم اصفر ..السعر:10800


الساعات(بولغارى)




ذات تصميم رياضى 
مصنوعه من الستيل 
المعصوم من الجلد الاسود المنقوش بالليزر ..السعر:11700

ساعه ذات تصميم راق 
مصنوعه من الستيل الغير قابل للصدأ تماما ...السعر:5300

ذات تصميم فاخر وجذاب 
مصنوعه من الذهب الاصفر الخالص
ومرصعه بمجموعه من الالماس 
المعصم من الحرير المنقوش بالليزر ...السعر:غير معلن
(راح نروح للأحذية ونرجع للمجوهرات والساعات)
-
-
-
-
(كوتش)
-
-

السعر:350

السعر:600

السعر:900

السعر:555

(كارتييه)-


السعر:101250 

مصنوعه من الذهب الاصفر 
مرصعه بالالماس 
السعر:100000

مصنوعه من الذهب الابيض 
مرصعه بالالماس 
السعر: 133125 

مصنوعه من اذهب الاصفر 
المعصم من جلد التمساح البنى 
السعر: 17250 

من الذهب الاصفر 
المعصم من الجلد الروز 
متوافر منها اللون التركواز 
السعر: 5650 

مصنوعه من الستيل 
بلون البينك 
تصلح للرجال والنساء 
متوافر منها اللون التركواز 
السعر: 12500 

مصنوعه من الستيل 
متداخل فيها الاستيل الاصفر 
السعر: 6820 

مصنوعه من الستيل 
السعر: 6250 

مصنوعه من الذهب الوردى 
مرصعه بالالماس 
السعر: 57000
-
-
-
-
(الـــــمــاركــــة )

(رولكس)

--
-

مصنوعه من الذهب عيار 18 
تصميم كلاسيكى انيق 
السعر: 62900 

متألقه وجذابه 
مصنوعه من الذهب الابيض 
مرصعه بالالماس 
السعر: 197850 

براقه ومتألقه 
مصنوعه من الذهب الاصفر 
ومرصعه بالالماس
السعر: 178500 

مصنوعه من الذهب الاصفر 
مرصعه بالالماس 
السعر: 124350 

مصنوعه من الذهب الوردى عيار 18 
السعر: 70000 

مصنوعه من الستيل 
مرصعه بالالماس 
تصيم انيق وجذاب 
السعر: 42000 

تصميم نسائى جميل 
مصنوعه من الذهب الابيض 
ومرصعه بالالماس 
السعر: 110650 

مصنوعه من الذهب عيار 18 
تصميم انيق وجميل 
السعر: 64500 

مصنوعه من الذهب عيار 18 
مرصعه بالالماس 
ذات تصميم جذاب 
السعر: 55000 

طبعاً الي مرقوا بريال السعودي الي هو خمس ريال ونص عن دينار اردني 



 

السعر : $85.00 

 

السعر : $60.00

 

السعر :$225.00


 

السعر : $100.00

 

السعر : $105.00 

 

السعر :$110.00 

 

السعر : $400.00
هاي بالدولر؟




**



*الموديل: سبيدى**ا الماركة: لويس فيتون* *السعر: 2812 ريال** مكان تواجدها:* *المملكه - الرياض*




**




*الموديل: سوبيرنوفا ساتشيل**اا لماركة: بربري* *السعر: 2610 ريال*



**



*الموديل: هاند باج بولغارى 7**االماركة: بولغاري* *السعر: 3150 ريال* *مكان تواجدها:* *مركز الرصيص*




**




*الموديل: شنط دى اند جى 8**االماركة: دى & جى* *السعر: غير معلن* *مكان تواجدها:* *ساكس وبوتيك اغنس مقابل برج المملكة*




**



*الموديل: شنطه جيفنتشى 14**االماركة: جيفنتشي* *السعر: غير معلن* *مكان تواجدها:* *شارع العليا مركز العجلان* 
*الرياض* 
*مركز الخياط شارع التحلية*
*جده*
*الخبر مركز الراشد*
*الرياض مركز المملكة*





**



*الموديل: شنطه ديور 54**االماركة: ديور**السعر: غير معلن* *مكان تواجدها:* *ساكس*





**



*الموديل: ميديوم داون تاون بيثون* *االماركة: سان لوران* *السعر: 13106 ريال*




**




*الموديل: حقيبه شانيل 12**االماركة: شانيل* *السعر: غير معلن*



**

الموديل: شنطه غوتشى 35*االماركة: غوتشي* *السعر: 6937 ريال* *مكان تواجدها:* *رباعيات* 



**


*الموديل: بى ميكس سمول باج* *االماركة: فندى* *السعر: 3318 ريال*



**


*الموديل: شنطه فرساتشى 20**االماركة: فرساتشى* *السعر: غير معلن* *مكان تواجدها:* *رباعيات* 


**


*الموديل: شنطه كارتييه 19**االماركة: كارتييه*

**

*الموديل: كوتش26**االماركة: كوتش* *السعر: 1305*
وهدوال بريال السعودي 



1_ 

الموديل: ليبانوى جى ام ...
السعر: 12000 ريال

مكان تواجدها: المملكه_الرياض ....


2_

الموديل: مونوجرام ريفتس ...
السعر: 2600ريال

3_

الموديل: مونوجرام مينيى لين دانوبى ...
السعر: 2700 ريال

4_

الموديل: بيدفورد ...
السعر: 4450 ريال


بيني وبينكم ماقدرة اكمل بس في اكبر من هيك اكسسوار عقد بس من غير توابعه من حلق او اساور قيمت العقد 26330ريال 

شي مش طبيعي 

بيمدحوا بالتقليد

----------


## عُبادة

يعني الواحد إذا بده لبستين او ثلاث بالسنة بكون بده تقريبا مليون دولار :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
_يعني الواحد إذا بده لبستين او ثلاث بالسنة بكون بده تقريبا مليون دولار_

بالفعل  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

مشكورة باريسيا  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

عفكره ما بيستاهلوا السعر :Bl (35): 
عجبتني


بالنسبه للشنط والا حذيه يمكن تكون جلد طبيبعي...والجلد الطبيعي طبعا غالي..اجتني هديه من ايطاليا بوت شتوي جلد طبيبعي ب 68 دينار اردني :Bl (35): 
هيك الاسعار بره...لكن ليش هيك الاسعار بالسعوديه :SnipeR (83): مش عارف

على رايك يا باريسيا ومالهع التقليد يعني؟بتلاقي نفسي التصميمات بس باسعار عاديه

يسلموا

----------


## المتميزة

مشكورة   باريسيا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

العفو 

بتشكر الجميع على مروركم وطلاتكم 

بنسبه للتقليد بيحكوا انحاربها لانها من مافية السوق 
بس الي بحكيه ممكن اسعار التقليد بتتفاوت على حسب جودة التقليد وممكن يكون اسعارها نار كمان 

بس بصراحه لو المافية السوق راحميتنى بنضلنى عليها 
لان مافينى نشتري بهيك اسعار مهما عجبتنى الموديل 

وعمر الانسان ماتقيم اناقته بالماركه 

لما بنحكم بنحكي منسق جميل التصميم عليها او عليه حلو الطقم او اختياره الشخص للبسه وكسسوراته 

مابنحكي ييي ماركه وهي بشعه الموديل او مابيلبق لهل الشخص 

حبيبي مرسي الكم على ردودكم

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

العفو 
منورني

----------


## شمعة امل

مشكووووووووووووورة  باريسيا   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

لعفو عيوني

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

هههههههههه قديمه في غرفتي كتييييير زيهم ...

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_هههههههههه قديمه في غرفتي كتييييير زيهم ..._


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_هههههههههه قديمه في غرفتي كتييييير زيهم ..._


 ايوه !!!!
امنيح ؛ لعاد بنتسلف منكم لما بحتاجهم

----------

